# Mirka sample thingys!!



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi All.

*THIS IS NOT A GROUP BUY!*:buffer:

I have been looking into Mirka Polish and sanding discs. In discussion with them they have agreed to give out sample packs/kits to anyone interested.

The kit will consist of a sachet of Mirka C20 and T10 polish. Abranet sanding disc and also an Abralon sanding disc.

These are free no cost involved.
All they would like in return is any feedback on the products. Good deal I think to get some freebies!
All you need to do is email [email protected] with the title as detailing world samples. And then put your name and address is the message field.

Cheers!

Dan :detailer:
:driver:


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Great 
(I hope they will post to Eire)


----------



## Pravda (Sep 24, 2010)

Is this only for the uk people?

best regards//


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

great, cheers.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Great 1st post!!??


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice one, might as well shoot a email off and see if anything turns up


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

well i saw them at a show and there stuff looked really good and thought you guys might be interested aswell?

and its for the whole of great britian and ireland.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

wow they are going to be swamped


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

I am in the middle of wet sanding a Ford mondeo thanks to the owners daughter washing it with a brillo pad !!

Would give me a great chance to see what their stuff can do!!


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Just sent them an email see what happens :thumb:


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

ocd13 said:


> Just sent them an email see what happens :thumb:


So did i!!!!


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

bump in the morning


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

can you pop up pictures of before and after guys? so i can see if im doing it right lol

:newbie:


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

morning all!

thought i would give this a bump!


----------



## juicy 666 (Jul 20, 2010)

i ordered me some of these! any ideas how long they will take to come through?


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

I don't think anyone has received anything yet so i wouldn't be holding your breath just yet.


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

hey guys n gals! i chased them up today and they said they collect all the address' at the end of the week to sort and get sent? im guessin well see some in the next week or so?


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

bumpage


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

another bump any1?


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

bump again!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

I emailed them a while back


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

Ive still not recieved anything


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

ok guys ill chase them up in the morning see what they say.... gotta admit its been a bit slow! lol

watch this space!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

I emailed them last week also.

Daz.


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

bumpage..... packs are "apparently" being made up today.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

ive been using mirka products for a few years and have to say there really good


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Mine just arrived, 2 polish samples and 3 abralon discs, 1000, 2000, 4000 grade.
Plus some literature.
I'm really liking the look of the Ceros 150mm electric sander thats advertised in the literature.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Hoppo32 said:


> ..... I'm really liking the look of the Ceros 150mm electric sander that's advertised in the literature.


We have one coming :thumb: 5mm orbit only though. On a plus side, near silent operation !!


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep mine arrived just now C20 and T10 polish samples, 1000, 2000, 4000 grade Abralon discs.


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep got mine this morning as well


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Arrived this morning, weather crap. Look forward to using it when the weather improves.


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

mine turned up this morning too:thumb:

Shame I dont have a machine yet to try them with :lol:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

mine too...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

got mine this morning, very nice.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Hoppo32 said:


> Mine just arrived, 2 polish samples and 3 abralon discs, 1000, 2000, 4000 grade.
> Plus some literature.
> I'm really liking the look of the Ceros 150mm electric sander thats advertised in the literature.


Same here.

Steve O.


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

and me!!!:thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Me to any advise guys on the sanding pads would be appreciated


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Mine Haven't arrived 

Daz.


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

Recieved mine aswell :thumb:


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

steview said:


> Me to any advise guys on the sanding pads would be appreciated


what advise you after mate?

and razzle ive been told they are pulling them off every week so yours will prob be sent in the next week or so?


----------



## rob71uk2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Mine arrived this morning........:thumb:


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

bump!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Razzzle said:


> Mine Haven't arrived
> 
> Daz.


Still not here


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

ok mate no worries ill get onto them again....they said it can run indeffiately.

and that they are doing a buy one get one free on there polish range from now to 10th december if any1 is interested?


----------



## Eppursimuove (Sep 28, 2010)

I will only use Mirka sandpaper, it is that good.


----------



## Stuart1441 (Feb 27, 2010)

I sent an email to to them the other day requesting a sample pack but i have heard nothing? 
Is this usual? do they just send them out?
wanting to try some of their sanding disks


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

I didnt hear anything from them atall mate but they did send out a smaple kit.

Took a few weeks tho


----------



## Stuart1441 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, I'll have to be patient


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

hey guys 

yeah they said sample packs will just be sent out without correspondence, but they have had problem with some stock.....

however they promised me all those requesting some will deff recieve a pack.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

mines still not arrived 

Daz.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Ours never arrived either .....

Mirka have some great products, although certain ranges such as the polishes are very over priced compared to comparable products out there already


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Razzzle said:


> mines still not arrived
> 
> Daz.


Still not here, they questoin is though, will they be here before new year?

not got much hope tbh!


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

hi mate sorry been so long not been about much.

have you still not recieved them?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Nah still not got it mate,

Daz


----------



## iainh (Jan 5, 2010)

Forgot I'd gone for this but the package turned up today :thumb:

Am well impressed - few discs and a couple of polish samples for nothing... Will prob get to use them when I sort out the stone chips over the summer


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

daz pm me your details ill see if i can get onto it for you.


----------



## MellowYellow (Oct 20, 2009)

Got mine a few days ago! Should be useful.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

mine arrived last saturday, id forgotten all about them,, a nice late xmas pressie..


----------



## jacob12_1993 (Nov 15, 2010)

Mine still havent come


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

I got mine today!


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

I got mine today too, many thanks.


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

dont forget to put reviews up guys!


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Im hoping to get out some time this week if the sun comes back out and have a play with my samples.
It will be a bit of a :newbie: review but I will have a go:thumb:


----------



## jacob12_1993 (Nov 15, 2010)

Still not got mine :'(


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

jacob if you can pm me your address ill chase it up.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

i got mine on saturday 

can you get us a price for each of the 1000g 2000g and 4000g 77mm abralons dan?

good price please 

Daz.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

jacob12_1993 said:


> Still not got mine :'(


Ours have never landed either :wave:


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

Daz ill sort some prices out asap for you.

and TSC PM me your address n ill sort it for you mate


----------

